# growing java moss



## huyvu (Feb 2, 2009)

I am trying to grow java moss in a 20 g high tank and wondering if I am doing it right. I have a small dish with water in it. I place a clump of java moss into the water fill dish with strands of it on the edge of the dish. Am I on the right track for my java moss to thrive and make a nice ground cover or should I seperate some of the moss and flatten it to the ABG mix substrate?

Right now I have an exo terra hood with 1 26w daylight spiral bulb and 1 15 watt daylight spiral bulb going on about 9 hrs a day. 



Thanks!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

its good near a water source or water fall or drape over some wood and make sure it gets misted often and it will root. i think on the substrate it will go bad. if you have a sectioned off pond throw it in and it will grow out or a waterfall etc. the wetter the better. the water dish IMO will not cause it to spread out of it in your viv. It will just stay inside and eventually become stagnant IMO. kristy


----------



## huyvu (Feb 2, 2009)

Can I place the java moss so that a quarter of it is in the water dish and the rest of it laying on the substrate?

How often do you mist it? I mist the moss about once a day with no vent ( full glass top). Is this ok?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

huyvu said:


> Can I place the java moss so that a quarter of it is in the water dish and the rest of it laying on the substrate?
> 
> How often do you mist it? I mist the moss about once a day with no vent ( full glass top). Is this ok?


this is my opinion and experience. i dont think it will grow like you need it to or are wanting to. keeping it extremely humid and misting once a day should be good. it seems to root well to back walls and wood pieces well for me. just my experience. i have an auto mister and it mists three times a day and some vivs are so humid i mist every two to three days. i always have it near a water feature or wood to root on. i havent tried it as a substrate. i guess it is possible. worth a try. and i know riccia has been known to be a good ground cover too. that needs even more misting/moisture. kristy


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

water + light = java moss


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

holidayhanson said:


> water + light = java moss


Yup what he said. I have never had a problem with java moss growing right on the substrate, just keep it misted and wet, add light and it will grow... LOTS.


----------



## KMSReptiles (Jan 17, 2009)

Where can you find java moss online for sale?
Kevin Stoltz


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Aquabid is usually a good place to get it. Just make sure you treat it good for snails before you put it in you tanks. You can order snail killers online from places like Dr.'s Foster and Smith, or you can go to your local grocery store in the spice section and buy something called Alum (it is used for canning I think). Make a strong solution of this (the hard part is getting it to disolve in water) and soak the moss for a while. This should kill off any hidden snail eggs and not hurt the moss. 

You might also try your local fish club if you have one. I know at our monthly meetings people are practicaly giving away java moss for like $1/baseball sized clump. Still needs snail treatment though.


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

Fishman said:


> Aquabid is usually a good place to get it. Just make sure you treat it good for snails before you put it in you tanks. You can order snail killers online from places like Dr.'s Foster and Smith, or you can go to your local grocery store in the spice section and buy something called Alum (it is used for canning I think). Make a strong solution of this (the hard part is getting it to disolve in water) and soak the moss for a while. This should kill off any hidden snail eggs and not hurt the moss.
> 
> You might also try your local fish club if you have one. I know at our monthly meetings people are practicaly giving away java moss for like $1/baseball sized clump. Still needs snail treatment though.



Glad I held off putting any in my tank ! I found tons of snails through it.


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

It seems to take off when grown aquatic so I would keep it as wet as you can, atleast until it gets established. Mist it often.


----------

